# Kato power pack



## cabezatroncopies (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks for those guys were helping me so much to find out more about how to run with DCC. I decided for the begging i won't start with digital and i will work with two Power packs for a V16 Double track of Kato. 
Now my question is:
I need your expert help because i found on Ebay.com a retailer from USA
(saying that because i live in Ireland)..and I was asking to him before buy his Kato powers and before finishing with the process of the transaction about.. if the Kato powers have connection for Europe 220 voltage electricity and he is selling worldwide and funny he didn't have a clue about that. So please could tell me someone this. If would have these packs from Kato working in USA on 125 Voltes...would have a connectivity for 220 voltes as well for Europe?
Thanks thanks a million.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

That is a good question. All our stuff here in the States is 120 volts as you stated. Kato is manufactured in Japan who also uses 120 volts. I personally think you would burn the thing up if you tried it. Someone must know though:dunno:.

Mr Mod could you please more this to a better location where more folks will see it


----------



## cabezatroncopies (Jun 23, 2012)

Thankx Xnats. I think have to be someone in this link have to know something else about it. We'll wait for the answer!.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

I found this. 
http://www.topslotsntrains.com/tops...R-SUPPLY-&id=7130&manufacturer='KATO N Gauge'

I also looked at one of my packs. If you can find one with a (Output of 15V AC @ 1.5A) it would match the USA models. You would just need to find one that meets your input 220V (something)Hz. Most of our stuff runs on 60Hz.

Then again it must be cheaper to buy locally, no?


----------



## mrmtox (Aug 24, 2011)

A possible worst case solution - a store that sells travel stuff should sell transformers converting 220V/50 cycle to our 120V/60 cycle. Certainly we can buy them here to do the opposite at numerous shops in airports. They should be available to do the reverse.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I use this to step up for my 220v Marklin equipment...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/500w-Watt-V...ravel_Adapters_Converters&hash=item563caeca9d

...it can step down as well.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Worth noting, I don't believe you can alter the hertz rating via a converter. 50hz will remain 50hz. That shouldn't have any effect on the transformer operation. Getting a good stepdown converter is essential, and will allow the Kato PS to function normally.

Carl


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, running a 50hz transformer on 60hz is not a problem. However, depending on the design of the transformer, running a 60hz transformer on 50hz may cause overheating and distortion of the output sine wave. The lower impedance at 50hz results in more current, which results in more core heating.


----------



## mrmtox (Aug 24, 2011)

I'd like to learn something here - electronics is far away from my field! I understand the 50hZ vs 60 hZ potential problems when using things like shavers, computers, coffee makers etc. But is it still a problem for items that draw in the mAmp range??


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The less power they draw, the less heat, but some things won't run properly on 50hz if they're truly designed for 60hz. In addition, stuff like older Lionel CW-80 transformers were specifically designed for 60hz and won't run properly at all on 50hz.


----------

